# Lots of wire wheel work.



## jwmay (Feb 20, 2022)

Made bushings to run special wheels on this special little Kmart grinder. Wire wheeled, flap wheeled, ground on, and painted my new stand. Fixed up this support device for the saw. Pretty productive day.  The support device isn't done. The tee bar is just sitting on top of the pipe. I've got to find a piece of 1" round stock, and do some machining and welding. I'm tired.


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 21, 2022)

Good job. It’s hard to find good tripod stands. That looks like a good one. I ended up with a set of Rockwell Jawstands because they tilt, fold up for storage and have an unique head with a clamp in them. I then tossed all my cheap ones. Probably if I’d run onto something like yours I’d not have bothered but all I found was junk until these. They are pretty pricy now


----------



## jwmay (Feb 21, 2022)

I agree. I've wanted one of these for a long time, but felt the same as you about what's available. What do you think of the Rockwell units? They look handy, but I have always thought they seemed a little too good to be true. And you're the first person I "know" that bought them.


----------



## jwmay (Feb 21, 2022)

I just re read your post. I guess you like them pretty well. Oops. Lol


----------



## ConValSam (Feb 21, 2022)

I too would love to hear more about how you use the Jawstands. My father-in-law gave me one that he did not use and it's still sitting under a bench waiting to find a purpose....

TIA


----------



## ConValSam (Feb 21, 2022)

And not to neglect my first thought, @jwmay nice work on your stand!


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 21, 2022)

jwmay said:


> They look handy, but I have always thought they seemed a little too good to be true.


I’m sooo sorry to hyjack your thread, but you asked.

LOL, I know that feeling! Without using something it’s hard to know if it’s really useful. I had 3-4 cheap tripods and HATED them. I kept buying different one only to find out they annoyed me no end. Then I was in OSH and they had these new Jawstands and I’ll be honest I was so desperate I bought the cheaper one first. They are surprisingly well made. The only thing is the plastic height clamp doesn’t let go as easily as I’m sure your steel one does so trying to raise something while on the stand is a PITA. But the nice big legs means it doesn’t tip over easy and they fold up to nothing which is essential in my overstuffed garage shop.

The second one I bought has the height crank which is very handy. But it turns out I need both styles because the crank mechanism makes it not go as low as the non crank one. That used to be what I used for my 4x6 saw. I have come to love the tilting head because of surprising details like what looks like cheap runners on top but I think it’s Delrin or something tough and slippery. I had made a roller by attaching a roller to a 2x4 then clamp it in the head, but never need it. I prefer the plastic as it slips without overshooting like with a roller. The ability to clamp a 2x has really come in handy a number of times like being able to tie the two stands together as an outrigger to my saw horses. I use them to be able to service my two tadpole trikes which would be close to impossible without them. My folding sawhorses also have jaws for 2x4’s to tie them together. I really don’t know what I’d do without those stands and folding saw horses.


----------

